
Testimony on HB552, to Legalize Bitcoin for Payments of Taxes and Fees - kauffj
http://blog.lbry.io/testimony-to-subcommittee-on-hb552-to-legalize-bitcoin-for-payments-of-taxes-and-fees/
======
umeshunni
While I agree with nearly everything he says in that testimony, being less
flippant/hyperbolic and more factual might have helped.

